# SX OS in 24 hours?



## tchescat2000 (Jul 3, 2018)

Is there a US site that actually will send me a license key within 24 hours?  Seeing many people complaining about delays.


----------



## jakkal (Jul 3, 2018)

There are no us sites
It's a key that they will email to you. If you buy from modchipsdirect or 3dsflashkard you'll get it by 6am tomorrow


----------



## MightyMoe (Jul 3, 2018)

https://selly.gg/p/3ba9826c

My friend got it from here after waiting on 3ds-flashcart for more than 30 hours .. Instant delivery.
You'll basically get it within 5 minutes from opening the website.


----------



## Shirpie (Jul 3, 2018)

You can try online trends, they by far have the cheapest price and they sent me a code in 2 hours.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes, i got mine from modchipsdirect which is US and I got my code in 4-5hours.


----------



## tchescat2000 (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone know about digitopz?  Seems to be best price "in stock" for US that I could find.


----------



## Robman2122 (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought from modchips direct and had my code about 2 hours later. May have been good timing to get it that fast though. 

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkal (Jul 3, 2018)

MightyMoe said:


> https://selly.gg/p/3ba9826c
> 
> My friend got it from here after waiting on 3ds-flashcart for more than 30 hours .. Instant delivery.
> You'll basically get it within 5 minutes from opening the website.


Look legit

/S


----------



## MightyMoe (Jul 3, 2018)

jakkal said:


> Look legit
> 
> /S



https://selly.gg/faq

It's basically ebay for digital goods.. And the website automatically handles the codes. And my friend was referred to it by 3ds-flashcart themselves when the payment took a long time to be processed. I guess it ruins your ability to sell codes here for 45$... too bad.

P.S. do you actually try to sound as douchy as possible in every post or does it come naturally to you?


----------



## MightyMoe (Jul 3, 2018)

Just in case the douche decides to strike again...


----------



## stephrk398 (Jul 4, 2018)

Got mine same day from:

https://axiogame.com/shop/


----------



## LuigiXL (Jul 4, 2018)

Had problems with some of the big names mentioned, in the end online-trends worked for me and had code exactly 2 hours after paying.


----------



## tchescat2000 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thought people were having issues with axiogame?


----------



## Asdolo (Jul 4, 2018)

https://estore.spotcloud.it

It took 5 minutes for them to send me the code.


----------



## Snadelin (Jul 4, 2018)

tchescat2000 said:


> Thought people were having issues with axiogame?


That was my exact reaction, several threads and posts about it, how they are scammers and such.


----------



## quot1990 (Jul 4, 2018)

miii.it send the license immediately


----------



## JonoX (Jul 8, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net sends within 5 minutes to an hour after payment. They are out of stock at the moment but will have more tomorrow night/Monday morning.


----------

